# Help with ID of my "vintage" De Rosa



## Tripro (Nov 15, 2009)

I purchased a "vintage" De Rosa frame and don't know the year or model. Sorry no pics yet. The top tube, down tube, and seat tube are fluted tubing. I have never seen a De Rosa with this type tubing. I am hoping this may help someone ID the year range and model. Some othe features that may help are as follows:
The top tube has intenal cable routing. 
The brake bridge is stamped De Rosa and SLX (maybe this is an SLX model but I have never seen one with this unusual tube shape)
The BB shell is stamped De Rosa on the non-drive side.
I appreciate any help as I am at a loss to the year and model of this frame.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Hard to say without seeing, but it sounds like the 'other De Rosa', not Ugo.

Does the 'O' have a dot in the middle of it?


----------



## Tripro (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes it does. Does this mean this frame holds little value?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Tripro said:


> Yes it does. Does this mean this frame holds little value?


Well, it isn't a 'Ugo De Rosa'.

Value can be subjective, but it certainly isn't worth what the better known De Rosa is.


----------



## Tripro (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Any idea about when this frame may have been produced?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Dunno, no pics, no component description.

Date it from the components.
http://www.velobase.com/


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Have a look here 
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/other-de-rosa.html


----------

